# Piracetam + Klonopin (or any Benzo for that matter)



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

I take klonopin at 1.5 mg a day and I had read about how piracetam can possibly negate the negative effects on cognition of benzos. Has anyone tried this combination? My experience is memory and cognition is improved at the expense of all SA help. It was a complete reversal of disinhibition response I was getting from klonopin alone. I have kind of shelved it, but didn't try it on a consistent regimen because of the discouraging results.

In fact, the only thing I have found that helps the cognitive drawbacks of klonopin is green tea (my caffeine choice, and lots of it). I seem to keep all the SA effects and be even sharper than normal for some reason, kind of like ADD medicine but not as potent or long lasting. I can only speculate why this is, possibly the l-theanine in the green tea adds in to the equation. Coffee seemed to just overpower klonopin and I was jittery and the SA benefit was lessened. Anybody else with experiences like this?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know, I bought a big ol' tub of piraceam a while ago. Sometimes I feel like it helps sometimes it doesn't and creates brain fog, it could be all placebo, but I find its something that just doesn't help all that much. Maybe you could try looking for a replacement to benzos, that way you won't be constantly zonked out by the klonopin, you could switch one day on klonopin, one day on something else. But yeah, my experience with piracetam seemed to be a little dissapointing.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

I went the big ol' tub route as well. Maybe none of us are good responders, or maybe this stuff is only good for people with more naturally-occuring memory problems. I only tried it based upon somebody on this forum referencing a study which said rats showed improved memory without sacrificing anti-anxiety benefits when dosed on valium. But that is rats I guess.

Klonopin and green tea seemed to work just fine with me so far, with exception that I have to drink a lot of green tea to keep myself going through a whole day of classes. It is an annoyance, but being able to chat with my fellows in class (even initiate chatting) without any anxiety is a very nice thing. Klonopin also has none of the side effects of the SSRI's I have taken, though I am in the too-early stage to know about dependence and tolerance. I have only been on them 2+ months now.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Upekkha said:


> I went the big ol' tub route as well. Maybe none of us are good responders, or maybe this stuff is only good for people with more naturally-occuring memory problems. I only tried it based upon somebody on this forum referencing a study which said rats showed improved memory without sacrificing anti-anxiety benefits when dosed on valium. But that is rats I guess.
> 
> Klonopin and green tea seemed to work just fine with me so far, with exception that I have to drink a lot of green tea to keep myself going through a whole day of classes. It is an annoyance, but being able to chat with my fellows in class (even initiate chatting) without any anxiety is a very nice thing. Klonopin also has none of the side effects of the SSRI's I have taken, though I am in the too-early stage to know about dependence and tolerance. I have only been on them 2+ months now.


Yeah, after a while you might see yourself making a habit out of it, because that certainly was the case for me. I managed to keep myself in check enough to the point where I would force myself to take occasional days off where I would suffer mini withdrawals until I eventually just stopped. Piracetam is just one of the many supplements out there that companies have put on the market that claim they are a "wonder drug", even though the research done is rather limited. The other "mind enhancing" supplements out there include l-tyrosine, acetyl-l-carnitine, and ginkgo Biloba. Those seem to be pretty popular, I haven't had too much experience with them myself though.

I find st. johns worth and theanine a nice little thing to have around when I feel like going the natural, low-side-effect route.

I've come to the conclusion that piracetam is totally not worth the time, $, or trouble, now what the hell am I supposed to do with this big *** tub?


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

i started Piracetam today.
i expect chronic use of low dose piracetam will help SAD a little coz it is claimed to be neuro-protective. also due to slight up-regulation of NMDA receptors it may speed up learning and improvement process.
however i don't expect piracetam to act directly on SAD and its symptoms.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

piracetam is an nmda AGONIST. it would seem logical to assume that it accelerates benzo tolerance and promotes addiction. and for that reason id stay away from this combination unless you use benzos very infrequently


----------

